# BUG Report: Pixelated HDNet/HDNet Movies



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Since I got my 921, I've chose to record virtually all the programs on HDNet and Discovery HD.

There are a lot of program that I would not have seen if not for the 921. But half of the recordings from HDNet or HDNetMovie turned out to be heavily pixelated. 

It normally happens when both turners are being used. I go through all the HD channels and only HDNet and HDNetMovies are suffering from such issue.

One time I had one HDNet recording happening (without pixelation) while watching HDNetMovie on the other WITH pixelation.

So it's not the problem with satellite reception.. perhaps just on one of the turners?

Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Same problem!

I thought it was a bad SW64 switch, or poor signal strength on that transponder, so I had my satellite guy come out and retune the satellite.

Now I have a signal of more than 80, and those channels are still heavily pixelated.

In my case, it doesn't correspond to dual tuner use. It happens all the time.

I get all of the other channels without any problems.

I hope Mark sees this and passes it on to DISH.



smooth28la said:


> Since I got my 921, I've chose to record virtually all the programs on HDNet and Discovery HD.
> 
> There are a lot of program that I would not have seen if not for the 921. But half of the recordings from HDNet or HDNetMovie turned out to be heavily pixelated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen the reports. How long have you guys noticed the problem, and what display mode settings do you have your 921s set to?


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

The problem has been present since I obtained the unit (well before the update to 145).

I normally am set at 1080i, 16x9.

Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L145 HECD-N
SW64 switch



Mark Lamutt said:


> I've seen the reports. How long have you guys noticed the problem, and what display mode settings do you have your 921s set to?


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

My 921 is the repaired one (for the blue line problem) that I received more than a week ago.

At first I thought it was satellite strength or uplink problem (or even PVR recording problem).. but it was happening frequently and I was able to see it live while switching channels.

I have it set to 4x3 #2 mode on a 16x9 Mits TV.... using SW44/SW21 switch on legacy dual-twin LNB dish.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

smooth28la said:


> I have it set to 4x3 #2 mode on a 16x9 Mits TV


This has nothing to do with the problem but why do you use 4x3 mode on a 16x9 TV?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Here in Virginia, these channels are rock solid with satellites at over 100 SS.


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

Bogney said:


> This has nothing to do with the problem but why do you use 4x3 mode on a 16x9 TV?


That's the only way HD look OK on my 16x9 display.

I had it on 16x9 before... but it was zoomed in... missing both sides of the picture.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I have this problem too. One of the HDnet movies that I recorded last week and tried to watch last night had pixielization/breakup up for a few seconds every few minutes, making it unwatchable. The 921 was performing no other tasks at the time of the playback (no timers starting, no recording, no timers stopping, no PIP), so there should be no lack of resources for the playback. The movie was very widescreen (2.35 to 1 aspect ratio). I then watched another recorded HDnet movie that had only one instance of breakup. It appeared to be regular widescreen (1.85 to 1 aspect ratio). Has anyone noticed if movie aspect ratio makes a difference? I've watched other HDnet and DiscoveryHD programs which seem to be normal widescreen without any pixel breakups.


I was watching at 480p on a Hitachi 32 UDX10sa 4:3 at the 4:3 #1 setting.
Legacy Dish 500, 2 SW-21s


----------

